# home made stake for a mojo



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

has anyone built a home made stake for a mojo w/o doing any welding??


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I bolted a pipe floor flange to the bottom of mine. Thread a nipple on. I then jam a 6 foot pipe in the muck and thread the duck on. SOLID and QUIET. You could make a shorter stand for field hunts.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I use various lengths of 1/2" conduit. You have to beat a rough square shape in one end with a hammer or the spinner will turn in the conduit, but its cheap and you can make it up to 8' long(2' in the ground, come in 10' sticks). Its also got a little wobble it so the decoy looks like its moving and not just the wings.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I used a couple of pieces of square, hollow aluminum stock one being larger than the other. Sorry, I don't have the dimensions here but if you need them I can measure this evening. At any rate, each piece is approx 3-3 1/2 ft. long. The smaller diameter stock slides into the larger, thus the pole can be extended to about 6' if need be and slid within one another for ease in transport. I drilled and tapped the larger tube to accomodate a set screw so that when you adjust to the height you want, it stays there. Actually works fairly well.... my orginal pole is locaced at the bottom of the Illinois River. Neccesity is the mother of all inventions!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ducker,

I thought about just trying to find a square pole. I can't find something that fits snug enough, but i like that method the best b/c i think it is the sturdiest.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

You Just need to get 3/4" conduit paint flat brown and pound the end flat to put in the ground and a hole in the top for a skrew and one in the mojo and get a bolt keepes it on and stops from walking around the pole. make a few for different situations.
I like a 10' for fields will have one next year. with a few shorter ones around the vortex.


----------

